# mauvaise heure dans mail



## tib51 (23 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour,
Quelqu'un sait il si il y a quelquechose à régler dans mail car les heures données à coté des messages dans les boites au lettres sont commpletement fausses...
Les jours sont bons, mais pas les heures.
Pourtant quand je fais afficher le contenu brut, l'heure et le jour donnés au tout début du messages sont bons. C'est uniquement 
dans la colonne "date de reception" qu'il y a une erreur....
Ca ke fais chez vous aussi?


----------



## Bilbo (23 Septembre 2003)

tib51 a dit:
			
		

> Ca ke fais chez vous aussi?



Si j'ai bien compris la question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 : la réponse est non.


----------



## tib51 (25 Septembre 2003)

pour préciser mon problème: 
J'ai reçu un mail aujourd'huis à 13h00 et dans la colonne date de reception: il marque bien aujourd'hui mais il marque 04:16....
Pourtant l'heure du mac est bien reglée...


----------



## Bernard53 (25 Septembre 2003)

tib51 a dit:
			
		

> (...) Pourtant l'heure du mac est bien reglée...


Et le fuseau horaire, est-il lui aussi bien réglé ?

Salutations.


----------



## tib51 (25 Septembre 2003)

oups, non... c'est bon, c'est réglé...Merci


----------



## alumni (9 Octobre 2003)

J'ai exactement le meme probleme que tib51 alors juste un gros merci pour me l'avoir réglé


----------



## pasc (10 Octobre 2003)

Moi aussi j'ai ça, mais où ça se règle le fuseau ?


----------



## tib51 (10 Octobre 2003)

Dans le tableau date et heure de prefenrece système.


----------



## pasc (10 Octobre 2003)

Merci. Et désolé, j'avais regardé un peu vite


----------

